# Aftermarket alternatives to the factory transmission? (06 LS2)



## Fast Lane (Sep 5, 2016)

Project car, automatic tranny going bad, want to install a standard while i'm at it, but have performance in mind. something to put up with more hp. 
Any experience with aftermarket? Models? Specs? and yes its a legitimate project doing an auto to manual swap.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

RPM or other vendors make built T-56s but even a standard GTO T-56 can hold a lot of HP.


----------



## Drbfa1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Anyone know if the t56 magnum will bolt to the stock bellhousing? 2006 gto m12


----------



## 5ft24 (Nov 8, 2016)

Drbfa1 said:


> Anyone know if the t56 magnum will bolt to the stock bellhousing? 2006 gto m12


http://www.ddperformance.com/ba82-pontiac-gto-2-97-t-56-magnum/

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------

